# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Funny Ron Paul Quote on Foreign Policy

## be2112

Ron Paul on June 3, 2009:
Indeed, as former Vice President Dick Cheney has said, were in greater danger today than under the Bush administration but its not because were not following the Cheney/Bush foreign policy of preventive war, but rather because we are.

----------


## acptulsa

That's funny?  I find it too true to be funny.  The man is, as usual, spot on.

Good catch.  Thanks for posting it!

----------


## Oceania

agreed, spot on.

----------


## dannno

Yes that was a clever quote.

----------


## A. Havnes

Ron Paul always has the best quotes.  The only problem is, there are too many idiots in the world who probably couldn't even understand what he's talking about in that single sentence.

----------

